# My Cauldron Creep (pretty much) Finished!



## Bluswede (Oct 3, 2012)

I really like it ...... It looks really good !!!!!!


----------



## bullseye bill (Aug 22, 2010)

if you could do a tut on this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Neverhart (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Bullseye: if you haven't already, check out the cauldron creep tut by Devils Chariot. I got the vast majority of measurements and details there. The only problem with his tut is that the motor from AllElectronics seems to be all sold out, and I haven't seen another source for that motor anywhere else, which is why I used a deer motor as detailed.


----------



## bullseye bill (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks Neverhart I really appreciate it I can't get over how real your guy looks awesome job.


----------

